# Binding angles and duck stance perfection...?



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

I am very 'ocd' when it comes to my angles. I like to be perfectly duck and can tell very easily if I have set them up wrong and am off by 1-3 degrees.

I ride 15/-15 or 12/-12. 

I tried many times to go 15/-12, 15/-9, 12/-9, 12/-6....But every time...It just doesn't feel good for me and I always resort back to perfectly duck angles. 

Was wondering if most snowboarders out there are as 'ocd' or anal about having their angles perfect and if they can usually tell if their binding angles are off by even 1-3 degrees.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Faded_Butters said:


> I am very 'ocd' when it comes to my angles. I like to be perfectly duck and can tell very easily if I have set them up wrong and am off by 1-3 degrees.
> 
> I ride 15/-15 or 12/-12.
> 
> ...


Been told that you want to keep 30* of separation between the two generally so if you do -12 in the back, you should try 18/-12.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm one of those that likes to keep a 30 degree splay, but that's what suits my anatomy. I'd never recommend a 30 degree splay to a knock-kneed 5 foot female. 

As for being able to tell small differences, a little? I've ridden an entire day at 15 on the front and 18 on the rear, binding plate must have slipped setting it up. Things felt a little off but not enough to bother me, only figured it out when I went to take those bindings off and put them on another board. 

Try increasing your lead angle if you decrease your rear. I've got +21, -9 on my Warpig and still rip that switch with zero issues, but I can definitely get more aggressive carving with those angles vs a 15, 15 set up.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

I tried moving my stances around recently. I did make quite a biggish change from duck 15 to see if it would improve anything. When I was learning I used to ride +12/0, so tried that. And tried keeping the 30* angle as well through various angle changes. It was odd, when I did the changes I didn't really notice that much, and I couldn't tell if things were an improvement or not, but I'm no expert, and I don't do lots of days.

I think I had my board at +21/-9 when my mates decided to swap all our boards around. They're all at duck 15. I noticed afterwards, and I wasn't as comfortable. That night, put my board back to duck 15.
Also, one of my lads binding bolts came loose on his Burton channel. Took him to 0 on the back, and he didn't notice. But hes a young fellow and just rides!

When I'm setting up, I'm OCD about it all. Have to get everything dead on, high backs exactly the same and I check things lots of times before I'm happy and ready to go. 
Riding? Big angles yes, little angles, no.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I ride 18/-18


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

Faded_Butters said:


> I am very 'ocd' when it comes to my angles. I like to be perfectly duck and can tell very easily if I have set them up wrong and am off by 1-3 degrees.
> 
> I ride 15/-15 or 12/-12.
> 
> ...


I'm OCD about many things including my binding angles. I ride 15/-15. I started years ago 18/-3 and played around over the years but several years ago I started learning to ride switch and now I'm just so use to switch riding and I think the duck stance helps. I think I can tell when I'm 3 degrees off either way.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

"Anal" doesn't come into it. Binding setup is a game of small increments. We are three boarders in the family, and each of us has at least once made a 3° change and felt it make all the difference in the world.


----------

